# Some pics of our heard



## RockyRidgeBoers (Jun 25, 2010)

Rocky 









Red









Sunshine









Penny









Susie









Daisy Mae 









Zoey









Rachel









Spunky









Sam & maggie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice goats.... dogs and chickens....... thanks for sharing.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

You've got some very nice looking goats


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Those are some very sleek goats you have. Very nice. I love your dogs too!


----------



## RockyRidgeBoers (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you every one. It's funny how the animals all get along.
Here is a few more of Rachel she loves the attention


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Are those your legs or are you riding a goat?? :ROFL: 

Lovely looking herd :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Love your goats and the chicken pic is hilarious! I must ask, why do you have the chain around Rachel's neck? Just wondering as curiosity has the best of me with this! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice looking goats and a very handsome young man you have there.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

"Are those your legs or are you riding a goat?" Bwhahahaha!!!!

Very nice looking animals! What are you graining with? Their coats are just gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL...too cute........ :thumb: :laugh:


----------



## RockyRidgeBoers (Jun 25, 2010)

HoosierShadow said:


> Love your goats and the chicken pic is hilarious! I must ask, why do you have the chain around Rachel's neck? Just wondering as curiosity has the best of me with this! Thanks for sharing the pics!


Rachel and Spunky are real pigs at feeding time. I have to chain them up so the others can eat in peace.


----------



## RockyRidgeBoers (Jun 25, 2010)

sweetgoats said:


> Nice looking goats and a very handsome young man you have there.


Thanks, He loves the goats also


----------



## RockyRidgeBoers (Jun 25, 2010)

nancy d said:


> "Are those your legs or are you riding a goat?" Bwhahahaha!!!!
> 
> Very nice looking animals! What are you graining with? Their coats are just gorgeous!


 We were using 18% medicated from southern states untill local feed store closed it's doors. Now we use purina noble goat ( 16% i think ) from Tractor supply.


----------

